# Icelandic: Viðtengingarháttur



## KarenRei

Samtal í dag:

---
Ég: „(*klippa*) ... ég geri ráð fyrir að þú nýtir þess að ... (*klippa*)“
Ég: „** njótir“
Hann: „Nýtur“
Eg: „Nýtur?  Hélt að „gera ráð fyrir“ tekur viðtengingarhátt - t.d., „Ég geri ráð fyrir að þetta sé bíll“ frekar en „... er bíll“.  “
Hann: „Ég nýt þess,þú nýtur þess, og kallast að njóta.“
Eg: „Þá... maður segir „geri ráð fyrir að þetta sé (viðtengingarháttur) bíll“ en „geri ráð fyrir að hann nýtur (framsöguháttur) bílsins“?“
Hann: „Jamm.“
---

Hvað er að hérna?  Ég skil það ekki.  Hefur hann rétt fyrir sér?  Ef já þá hvað er reglan um hvort að nota viðtengingarhátt eða framsöguhátt?


----------



## Merkurius

Sæl KarenRei!

Ég gef þér mitt atkvæði. Þarna myndi maður nota víðtengingarhátt, því að þú ert í vafa.
„(*klippa*) ... *ég geri ráð fyrir að* þú nýtir þess að ... (*klippa*)“
Sömuleiðis er þarna „að“-setning.

Sbr. 


> Sama máli gegnir um notkun hátta í að-setningum. Þar er reglan einföld,  merking sagnar í móðursetningu (yfirsetningu) ræður ferðinni. Ef sögnin  felur í sér vafa eða (einstaklingsbundið) álit (álíta, vona, vilja,  halda, telja, finnast ...) er notaður viðtengingarháttur en annars  framsöguháttur, þ.e. með sögnum sem tákna fullvissu, staðreynd eða  skynjun (vita, muna, sjá, heyra, skilja ...), t.d.:
> (2a) Ég vona að þú _komir_, sért ánægður, sjáir að þér ...
> (2b) Ég veit að hún _kemur_, er ánægð, sér að sér
> *Heimild: Jón G. Friðjónsson.  Pistlar um íslenskt mál; íslenskt mál - 16. þáttur. 6.des. 2003.*



Þannig að, þú hefur rétt fyrir þér! Setningin ætti að vera eins og eftirfarandi:
„ ... ég geri ráð fyrir að þú njótir þess að ... “

Bestu kveðjur,
-M-

E.s. Vel gert með gæsalappirnar, átt hrós skilið fyrir þær!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Fólk er alltaf að kvarta yfir því að enginn virðist vita hvernig á að nota hann rétt.
Mikilvægt er að hafa hugfast að ef þú notar sögn í þátíð í aðalsetningu (sem tekur með sér _að-_setningu þar sem notaður væri viðtengingarháttur) þá er sögn í aukasetningu *alltaf* í þátíð líka. Þetta kallast _tíðasamræmi_ á íslensku (þýðing úr latínu '_consecutio temporum_' -> e. _tense concordance_). Mér var sagt einu sinni að það væri mjög áberandi villa að hafa ekki samræmi svona.

Með það í huga, þú veist hvernig þetta á að vera núna -> "Hélt að „gera ráð fyrir“ *[(að taka)] *viðtengingarhátt" 
Það getur virst skrýtið úr sjónarmiði enskumælanda úr því að það er ekki til slík regla í ensku en samt er eitthvað fallegt við þetta (þó ég sé sjálflýstur málfræðinörd).

Bráðum verður _þú_ að kenna Íslendingum rétta málfræði


----------



## KarenRei

> E.s. Vel gert með gæsalappirnar, átt hrós skilið fyrir þær!



Að skrifa þær á vinnunni er rosalega truflandi.  :Þ  Ég þarf að skipta yfir í annan glugga (Firefox á þessari tölvu tekur ekki þær beint, ég veit ekki af hverju - og nei, ég get ekki skipt um vafra), svo þarf að halda sérstakan lykil og að rita „ ,"<" “, svo auðkenna textann, svo afrita, svo skipta aftur um glugga, svo vista, svo vinstri ör, svo rita það sem ég vil rita, svo hægri ör... og loksins, ég er búin.  :Þ

Þetta er ástæðan sem ég var ekki að nota þær áður.  Hérna, heima hjá mér, ég á ekki erfitt.

Allavega, takk báðir tveir.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Að skrifa þær á vinnunni er rosalega truflandi.  :Þ  Ég þarf að skipta  yfir í annan glugga (Firefox á þessari tölvu tekur ekki þær beint, ég  veit ekki af hverju - og nei, ég get ekki skipt um vafra), svo þarf að  halda sérstakan lykil og að rita „ ,"<" “, svo auðkenna textann, svo  afrita, svo skipta aftur um glugga, svo vista, svo vinstri ör, svo rita  það sem ég vil rita, svo hægri ör... og loksins, ég er búin.  :Þ


 Vá!

Ég nota icelandic.typeit.org og afrita / líma.
Væri kannski auðveldara að ná í þær svona?


----------



## KarenRei

Meira að segja, flestir nota ekki svona gæsilappir.  Skoðið, t.d., bland.is einhvern og teljið hversu margir nota „“ miðað við "".  Já maður á að nota „“ en stundum er það mjög erfitt eða ómögulegt.


----------



## Gavril

KarenRei said:


> Að skrifa þær á vinnunni er rosalega truflandi.  :Þ  Ég þarf að skipta yfir í annan glugga (Firefox á þessari tölvu tekur ekki þær beint, ég veit ekki af hverju - og nei, ég get ekki skipt um vafra), svo þarf að halda sérstakan lykil og að rita „ ,"<" “, svo auðkenna textann, svo afrita, svo skipta aftur um glugga, svo vista, svo vinstri ör, svo rita það sem ég vil rita, svo hægri ör... og loksins, ég er búin.  :Þ



Ég er forvitinn með hvernig skrifaðir þú merkið *<*. Notaðir þú íslenskt lyklaborð (þ.e. lyklaborð sem framleitt var fyrir íslenska markaðinn), eða enskt/bandarískt lyklaborð stillt á íslensku?

Ég get skrifað flesta íslenska stafi (þ/ð/æ) með að stilla lyklaborðið á íslensku (í Windows-stillingunum), en til þessa kann ég ekki að skrifa merkin *<*/*>* (sem nota ég eitthvað oft) án þess að breyta stillingu lyklaborðsins í ensku. Ég held að merkin *<*/*>* séu með einn sérstakan hnapp (hægri við skiptihnappinn?) á öllum norrænum lyklaborðum, en það vantar þennan hnapp á bandarísku lyklaborðinu.


----------



## KarenRei

> Notaðir þú íslenskt lyklaborð (þ.e. lyklaborð sem framleitt var fyrir íslenska markaðinn), eða enskt/bandarískt lyklaborð stillt á íslensku?



Ég nota bandarískt lyklaborð heima og íslenskt lyklaborð á vinnunni, lol!  Tölvan með íslenska lyklaborðið er vandamálið.  En ég á ekki erfitt að skrifa < með því, bara „“ og bara í Firefox.

Ég held að krefjast að alltaf nota allir réttar gæsilappir passar ekki vel þegar margir geta ekki einu sinni skrifað íslenska stafi með tækjunum þeirra (símum, o.fl).  Rosalega oft hef ég lesið íslensku sem lítur út eins og, „_Tad hafdi verid svo aulalegt ad brjota bein vid tad eitt ad skiftu um a rumi_“ og svoleiðis.  Varðandi íslenskar gæsalappir, fólk notar þær svona sjáldan í dagleg táli að ég tók ekki eftir því að „“ er rétt fyrr en 6 mánuði að læra tungumálið!  :Þ

Bara mín skoðun.


----------



## Gavril

KarenRei said:


> Ég nota bandarískt lyklaborð heima og íslenskt lyklaborð á vinnunni, lol!  Tölvan með íslenska lyklaborðið er vandamálið.  En ég á ekki erfitt að skrifa < með því, bara „“ og bara í Firefox.



Ef þú vildir skrifa (með bandarísku borðinu) eitthvað sem innihéldi íslenska stafi og merkið *< *eða *>*, -- t.d. ef þú skrifaðir "íslenska _nokkur_ < fornnorræna _nakkvarr_" -- þyrftir þú að breyta stillingu lyklaborðsins (íslenska -> enska -> íslenska), eða er það hægt að skrifa þetta með aðeins einni stillingu?



> Ég held að krefjast að alltaf nota allir réttar gæsilappir passar ekki vel þegar margir geta ekki einu sinni skrifað íslenska stafi með tækjunum þeirra (símum, o.fl).



Með síðasta snjallsíma mínum (sem var "brómber" ) var það mjög auðvelt að skrifa íslenska stafi, án þess að hlaða niður sérstakt lyklaborð. (Það vantaði þó gæsalappir, sem best ég veit.)


----------



## KarenRei

Gavril said:


> Ef þú vildir skrifa eitthvað sem innihéldi íslenska stafi og merkið *< *eða *>*, -- t.d. ef þú skrifaðir "íslenska _nokkur_ < fornnorræna _nakkvarr_" -- þyrftir þú að breyta stillingu lyklaborðsins (íslenska -> enska -> íslenska)?



Ég keyri Linux, þannig nei.


----------

